# Webcam in VMware for Skype

## femtotech

Hi,

I'm trying to use Windows XP in VMware (Gentoo host OS) to use my webcam for Skype video.  I have a Creative Webcam Live! that VMware sees when I plug it in.  Gentoo shows this when I plug the USB webcam in (dmesg output):

```

usb 1-3.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-3.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-3.3: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usbfs while 'vmware-vmx' sets config #1

```

I then run the Creative Webcam Center to test the webcam and all I see is a black screen where the video should appear.  The same thing happens trying to use Skype for video.  Gentoo shows this when I run a such a program in VMware:

```

/dev/vmmon[8866]: host clock rate change request 83 -> 1043

usb 1-3.3: usbfs: usb_submit_urb returned -38

usb 1-3.3: usbfs: usb_submit_urb returned -38

usb 1-3.3: usbfs: usb_submit_urb returned -38

usb 1-3.3: usbfs: usb_submit_urb returned -38

```

With the usb_submit_urb line repeating multiple times a second until I stop the program that is trying to use the webcam in VMware.  I am using the latest stable software on amd64 and VMware 5.5.3.  I have had the same problem before on a Pentium-M laptop using VMware 5.5.1 and never figured it out.  If someone can please help me fix this so that I can throw away my windows install I would really appreciate it!  

Thanks!   :Very Happy: 

----------

